# Pigeon PMV-1 Cure



## Са́ша Чёрный (Aug 18, 2014)

Hi everybody,

I am Sasha.

Three days ago, my King pigeon stopped flying, her wings were perfectly fine but her neck is leaning to the right.

Two days ago she began showing torticollis but not severe.

And also today it is not severe but worse.

I am asking for help like a cure for her because I don't want to see my pigeon die infront of my own eyes, it's so distressing. She is isolated alone away from the rest of the flock.

Today I administer garlic and chili in water
And I will administer 400 IU D3 every day and 1 drop of fish oil (purified) in her water. Tell me if the amounts are good.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Са́ша Чёрный;793220 said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> I am Sasha.
> 
> ...


*PLEASE check the symptoms on this link, this could be PMV. If it is, only preventive treatment can help bird recover.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f107/pigeon-paramyxovirus-aka-pmv-ppmv-pmv1-pigeon-12250.html

This could also be injury, or disease, such as paratyphoid, which also has symptom of "twisted neck". (A antibiotic would be needed for this).

Have you inoculated your bird for anything?

Has your bird been around any other birds?

If your bird getting any sunlight?

I would not administer D3 by itself in that amount, it is a fat soluble vitamin and you may be overdosing and is not necessary if your bird is getting sunlight. 

However, your bird may benefit from a calcium + D3 supplement, if it is an indoor bird and laying eggs.

Be sure to isolate this bird from others. *


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi

What is her other behavior like - does she still walk around, try to eat and drink, etc.? If she does then it likely is PMV, though you'd need to consider how she could have got it as the infection is carried from one pigeon to another. If she looks sick, lying down, fluffed up and has unhealthy-looking droppings then indeed it could be Paratyphoid (Salmonellosis).


----------



## Са́ша Чёрный (Aug 18, 2014)

She walks but very slowly. She still eats and drinks but very little and she doesn't miss when she pecks. She doesn't fly anymore and for a year she disappears for about 1 or two days for exersie so she may be incontact with other pigeons. Oh and I forgot she twists her neck a lot like pmv


----------



## Са́ша Чёрный (Aug 18, 2014)

John_D said:


> Hi
> 
> What is her other behavior like - does she still walk around, try to eat and drink, etc.? If she does then it likely is PMV, though you'd need to consider how she could have got it as the infection is carried from one pigeon to another. If she looks sick, lying down, fluffed up and has unhealthy-looking droppings then indeed it could be Paratyphoid (Salmonellosis).





Skyeking said:


> *PLEASE check the symptoms on this link, this could be PMV. If it is, only preventive treatment can help bird recover.
> 
> http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f107/pigeon-paramyxovirus-aka-pmv-ppmv-pmv1-pigeon-12250.html
> 
> ...




She is an outdoor bird and now she is isolated. She had vaccines for Pmv but it is not an injury.

She has all symptoms of pmv.

What are the symptons of paratyphoid ?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Са́ша Чёрный;793252 said:


> What are the symptons of paratyphoid ?


*Twisted neck, weight loss, loose greenish droppings, possible swelling in leg joints or feet, or may develop wing boils. You can check around the wing joints for swelling. 

It is very possible she has paratyphoid, especially if she is in contact with wild birds, and since she has had inoculation for pmv.. *


----------



## Са́ша Чёрный (Aug 18, 2014)

Pigeon has probably pmv.

She is not flying and eating very little but drinking a lot.

She twists her neck ocassionaly and is losing some feathers. How ever her skin is the color it should be. Inside the beak, it is pinkish white the color it should be. She isn't losing weight, but she isn't flying anymore she seems very tired. She twists her neck sometimes and it is very bad when she does it. She is one year old and one of my favorites.

What is this ?

Her droppings are watery only with a couple of seeds in it.

Her skin is clean and her feathers she preens them everyday


----------



## Са́ша Чёрный (Aug 18, 2014)

She does not have swelling in the joints, her skin is pink white their is no swelling in the joints and feet but she lost her foot feather, you may only see those when it's very cold.
So I am surprised she lost them in Moscow now her droppings are clear with undigested seeds uncracked.


----------



## Са́ша Чёрный (Aug 18, 2014)

John_D said:


> Hi
> 
> What is her other behavior like - does she still walk around, try to eat and drink, etc.? If she does then it likely is PMV, though you'd need to consider how she could have got it as the infection is carried from one pigeon to another. If she looks sick, lying down, fluffed up and has unhealthy-looking droppings then indeed it could be Paratyphoid (Salmonellosis).


Today she twists her neck left and right and her crop turns weirdly/


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

If she is not pooping much except undigested seed and liquids, it is also possible she has an obstruction like a Canker nodule in the crop. Has she been treated for Canker at all? Metronidazole is suggested. This can also make them stretch their necks strangely (but not torticollis).


----------



## Са́ша Чёрный (Aug 18, 2014)

Took her to my vet. She does have pmv. What do you recommend for a cure ? i cant afford antibiotics. They sell them her for 3255 rubbles, way to much.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

There is no cure for PMV. She will need support in a quiet, warm place with feeding by hand if she cannot eat, water and rest. The virus works out of the system in about 6 weeks, though she may be left with some signs like torticollis.

Other pigeons should be vaccinated if possible.


----------



## Са́ша Чёрный (Aug 18, 2014)

John_D said:


> There is no cure for PMV. She will need support in a quiet, warm place with feeding by hand if she cannot eat, water and rest. The virus works out of the system in about 6 weeks, though she may be left with some signs like torticollis.
> 
> Other pigeons should be vaccinated if possible.



Does pmv enter the brain and damage it ?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Са́ша Чёрный;793424 said:


> Does pmv enter the brain and damage it ?


*THE link I posted earlier has all the information you need: READ: http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f107/pigeon-paramyxovirus-aka-pmv-ppmv-pmv1-pigeon-12250.html*


----------



## Са́ша Чёрный (Aug 18, 2014)

I am not a native speaker. Found it very hard. I Mean does it enter the brain and cause retardation ? Sky eying ?


----------



## kunju (Mar 14, 2012)

PMV can cause brain damage. Only time will tell how much damage is there, and how well she will recover from it. Some pmv birds recover fully, and behave like normal pigeons. Others live with residual symptoms, like occasional twisting of the neck especially in times of stress. 
Keeping them free from stress of any sort is important for their recovery.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Keeping their immune system up to par is key also.*


----------

